# Please recommend a good UPS



## arian29 (May 12, 2013)

Please recommend a good UPS

Sys info.
PSU Corsair VX450
AMD 8530(8core) CPU
Sapphire HD 7750 1gb OC graphics card.
2 cabinet fans

Currently i have a Microtek 800va dual battery UPS which is super crappy.. Need to change it asap.


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2013)

APC 600VA should be enough or you can go for a 650VA model around ~3.2k which has software control and monitoring features.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 13, 2013)

+1 for APC. i have it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> APC 600VA should be enough or you can go for a 650VA model around ~3.2k which has software control and monitoring features.


Last time I contacted APC, they said that the only UPS with software monitoring is 1.1 KVA and above. The two products listed on their website (both are ~600 VA) are discontinued. APC 600 VA is available for 2200 and provides my pc a baukup of ~40 mins. (see the rig in signature). If 800 VA is available, get it, else, 600 VA is fine.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2013)

I'm talking about APC BACK-UPS ES 650VA 230V INDIA BE650Y-IN
*www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BE650Y-IN&total_watts=200


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> I'm talking about APC BACK-UPS ES 650VA 230V INDIA BE650Y-IN
> *www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BE650Y-IN&total_watts=200



this is ideal for you .. will give around 20-30mins backup


----------



## kARTechnology (May 14, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> this is ideal for you .. will give around 20-30mins backup



Do NOT BUY THIS. It is an outdated model and APC ITSELF IS NOT RECOMMENDING IT. It is discontinued.

They are suggesting another that's be-700y-in @3.5-4k


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2013)

^you got any citations for that??

please share, it will be appreciated


----------



## The Incinerator (May 14, 2013)

Yes that 650VA model is no more available with dealers anymore its either the 600VA or 1.1KVa. 

@OP get the APC 600VA which will give you 350watts output which is enough for 5 minutes back up to shutdown safely,provided you have nothing overclocked and doing not doing 100% load.Safer would be an 800Va in that case.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Yes that 650VA model is no more available with dealers anymore its either the 600VA or 1.1KVa.
> 
> @OP get the APC 600VA which will give you 350watts output which is enough for *5 minutes back up* to shutdown safely,provided you have nothing overclocked and doing not doing 100% load.Safer would be an 800Va in that case.


15 min. backup eye closed.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 15 min. backup eye closed.



can i connect my monitor to UPS without any problems while playing a game? if so how much backup do you think i will get? currently i am using without connecting it and using the APC 600VA...


----------



## kARTechnology (May 14, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^you got any citations for that??
> 
> please share, it will be appreciated





anirbandd said:


> ^you got any citations for that??
> 
> please share, it will be appreciated



I have made so  much  research 
initially i thought to buy br-1000-in @5k
but they said it is discontinued (made a call)
so they said they released a new version br-1000G-in @ 7. k where i can get inverter
so i thought of be-600y-in but it was discontinued and they said it was a failure model and the br-100-in was also a failure one
so i ended up buying a br-600ci-in and a old inverter....

see i remember all model numbers!!!!
i made several calls and several chats

and now the APC 600 VA was replaced battery 2 times in the 1st month itself!

THEY REFUSED TO REPLACE THE UNIT EVEN AS I SAID THE PROBLEM WITHIN ONE MONTH FROM BUYING
SEE THE DATE OF MANUFACTURE OR IMPORT/SOMETHING BEFORE U BUY. 
IF IT IS MORE THAN 2 MONTHS THEY U MIGHT FACE THE SAME PROBLEM AS ME!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> can i connect my monitor to UPS without any problems while playing a game? if so how much backup do you think i will get? currently i am using without connecting it and using the APC 600VA...


The backup time I mentioned is WITH the monitor. See, with my rig (sig.), I can easily run it on UPS for 30+ min.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> I have made so  much  research
> initially i thought to buy br-1000-in @5k
> but they said it is discontinued (made a call)
> so they said they released a new version br-1000G-in @ 7. k where i can get inverter
> ...



so now we can't even trust APC !


----------



## saswat23 (May 15, 2013)

Then what other good brand options do we have now?


----------



## kARTechnology (May 15, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Then what other good brand options do we have now?



Oops! Nothing
Of course now my APC ups is giving backup but now it is thinking there Is voltage fluctuation even when in my place there is no fluctuation...
Tech support told to lower ups sensitivity. But why when my voltage Is ok?
Edit: I don't know about vguard after sales service still... Maybe you can help?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 15, 2013)

Set its sensitivity to low (read the manual on how to do so).

Set its sensitivity to low (read the manual on how to do so).


----------



## anirbandd (May 15, 2013)

Stick with APC...


----------



## The Incinerator (May 15, 2013)

Yes the new 600Va back ups from APC had problems with a certain batch of batteries,but now thats been resolved.I came to know upon a conversation with a sales guy from a reputed PC store in Kolkata.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Set its sensitivity to low (read the manual on how to do so).
> 
> Set its sensitivity to low (read the manual on how to do so).



But why is it acting strangely?
When there is no voltage fluctuation itself?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 15, 2013)

These new UPS have got a newly designed battery from the previous one. This new battery is very slim over the old one and  is expensive if it fails after the warranty. But the if you end up buying cheaper UPS you will putting your PC at risk from various electrical points. Many points.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 15, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> These new UPS have got a newly designed battery from the previous one. This new battery is very slim over the old one and  is expensive if it fails after the warranty. But the if you end up buying cheaper UPS you will putting your PC at risk from various electrical points. Many points.



Model??
What electrical points??


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> The backup time I mentioned is WITH the monitor. See, with my rig (sig.), I can easily run it on UPS for 30+ min.



i don't see any GPU in your signature..my rig is almost the same as yours but i have a 20" monitor and a gtx 660...can i still connect the monitor to my UPS?


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2013)

that GTX 660 takes extra ~110W from the UPS.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 16, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i don't see any GPU in your signature..my rig is almost the same as yours but i have a 20" monitor and a gtx 660...can i still connect the monitor to my UPS?


See, I can run my PC doing all sorts of work for >35 mins. I have used pc for 35 mins. on UPS and even then then 'battery below 10%' beep pattern didn't occur. So, If we assume that i could have run my pc for about 40 mins. without a graphic card, then we can also expect the same UPS to run a pc with graphic card for at least 15 mins.


----------

